# Montana Elk Hunt



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

buckykm1 said:


> Not to much in the area that I hunt, but I think that a lot of the reason is I hunt a Grizzly area, and there are several attaches every year. and that tends to keep people away.
> 
> Kevin



Yea, I'd say that Griz are a good deterrent! Have you had any run ins or close calls while hunting?


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

shanny28757 said:


> Yea, I'd say that Griz are a good deterrent! Have you had any run ins or close calls while hunting?



I haven't yet, but I don't ever even go outside at Camp without my Glock on, and I always carry when scouting.
3 different Bow hunters got tore up really bad just a few miles from where I hunt during bow season.
I like to get out on the mountain 1 to 2 hours before first light, and I don't mind saying it makes me a little nervous sometimes.

Kevin


----------



## storm (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations on 2 nice bulls and a great camp !
I've been considering Montana instead of going back to Colorado, but the Grizz issue has kept me from it so far.
Good job.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

storm said:


> Congratulations on 2 nice bulls and a great camp !
> I've been considering Montana instead of going back to Colorado, but the Grizz issue has kept me from it so far.
> Good job.



in the western third of Montana the Grizzly attaches are going up ever year.
we stopped at the local Ranger Station and talked with them for a while, and they said the problem is getting worst every year.
there is talk of having a Season on them to thin the population down some, But so far it is just talk.

Kevin


----------



## storm (Jul 18, 2009)

Could I ask what elevation you hunt ? We are 9500 to 11,000 ft. in Co. in very steep stuff.
They will probably have a season on Brown bears sometime, but most likely the quota will be so small it won't have a big impact .


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

buckykm1 said:


> in the western third of Montana the Grizzly attaches are going up ever year.
> we stopped at the local Ranger Station and talked with them for a while, and they said the problem is getting worst every year.
> there is talk of having a Season on them to thin the population down some, But so far it is just talk.
> 
> Kevin


It Has been getting bad. I've been seeing them on floats in certain drainage's. I have no idea what zone or drainage your in but in a couple of them the griz know gunshots mean food. It's an area I won't hunt alone and even hate fishing by myself as it's hard to hear anything over the water and hard to always be on the lookout. Never go with out spray. It looks like game numbers are up at that check in.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

storm said:


> Could I ask what elevation you hunt ? We are 9500 to 11,000 ft. in Co. in very steep stuff.
> They will probably have a season on Brown bears sometime, but most likely the quota will be so small it won't have a big impact .



I Camp at 6,500', and most of my hunting is 7,500' to 8,500', but a couple of my spots are pushing 10,000'


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

WILDCATWICK said:


> It Has been getting bad. I've been seeing them on floats in certain drainage's. I have no idea what zone or drainage your in but in a couple of them the griz know gunshots mean food. It's an area I won't hunt alone and even hate fishing by myself as it's hard to hear anything over the water and hard to always be on the lookout. Never go with out spray. It looks like game numbers are up at that check in.


That is exactly what they told us at the Ranger station too, with No hunting season on the Grizzlies, they have No fear of humans at all, and will come to the gun shots.
I hunt Region 3. and from what I have been told, it has the highest Grizzly population in the State ?.

Kevin


----------

